# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] [Concours] "Les jaquettes de jeux en french !"

## Mr Ianou

Tout est parti d'un Canard complétement débile (AliloH pour ne pas le nommer) qui provoqua le topic des créations photos avec son air arrogant :
"Je pose ça ici les bouseux, j'suis sûr que vous avez pas assez de talent pour faire mieux avec des jaquettes de jeux en french tsss"
Façe à la provocation, le topic dans son ensemble (et en appelant les géants verts comme témoins) répondit :
"Par les pouvoirs des géants verts, nous te défions par un concours où les gagnants seront récompensés par des jeux et des abonnements et cette infamie trépassera face au talent qui est nôtre et nous te répondons ceci fieffé filou"
"D'accord bande de bâtards, vous avez 15 jours sinon t'es ken devant tout le monde, moi et ma bande, on va vous mettre la misère. Allez tchao les blaireaux."
Je vous assure que tout s'est passé comme ça. C'était incroyable !
Le concours est ouvert pour recueillir les jaquettes de jeux en français.
Qui allez-vous représenter ? Ceux du topic des créations photos ou ceux de l'extérieur ? Et qui sera récompensé ?
Les gars du topic des créations photos ont déja un peu d'avance.
Serez-vous capable de rentrer au Panthéon des artistes ? Saurez-vous faire honneur à votre clan ? 
Nous le saurons dans 15 jours après un suspense haletant.

*Fin du concours dimanche, i repeat fin du concours dimanche 19*

Les géants verts

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## frunzy

j'ai beaucoup ri en voyant ce qui était déjà fait... ça promet !

----------


## dsparks14

Celle de Payday2... énorme ^^

----------


## Aouanagaine

Mr Ianou, ton lien vers le tumbler il fait rien qu'à demander un e-mail et mot de passe, c'est normal?

----------


## Narushima

Ouais, faudrait le mettre en accès libre, là.

----------


## Flappie

> Serez vous faire honneur à votre clan ?


Serez vous trouver la faute de français dans cette phrase ?  :;): 
Sinon voici un lien qui fonctionne pour ceux qui n'ont pas de comptes Tumblr.

----------


## Narushima

Merci.

----------


## Higgins

Bon sang, le niveau est super élevé, ça va être difficile de faire mieux!

----------


## sissi

Ces mecs sont des génies. 





 ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme2452

A qui le dis-tu !  ::ninja:: 

J'avais pas vu la news. Merci Ianou pour mes 2h passées (et oui on est pas tous des pros de la retouche) sur ce "Barkley :ferme ta gueule et confiture!".

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Mr Ianou, ton lien vers le tumbler il fait rien qu'à demander un e-mail et mot de passe, c'est normal?


C'est réparé, désolé.

---------- Post added at 14h28 ---------- Previous post was at 14h25 ----------




> Serez vous trouver la faute de français dans cette phrase ? 
> Sinon voici un lien qui fonctionne pour ceux qui n'ont pas de comptes Tumblr.


C'est corrigé, la honte.

----------


## Flad

Concrètement, la date limite exact pour le concours c'est quoi ?
Jvais essayer de "faire mon Dywidiant" (avec moins de talents, certes) avec les jaquettes de master system  :Emo:

----------


## totalfina2b

Ha oui c'est vrai, il est passé où Dywidiant. On ne l'a toujours pas vu sur ce concours, il a son titre à défendre.

----------


## fofo

C'est envisageable pour les incultes comme moi de mettre un lien vers la jaquette originale ? (ou le titre original)

Ma contribution :   ::): 

L'original : http://www.gameblog.fr/images/jeux/5...aquette001.jpg

----------


## Nono

Ha ha. J'aime bien, simple, efficace.

---------- Post added at 10h01 ---------- Previous post was at 09h43 ----------

Balladur se gate. Alors là bravo ! Ceci dit, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ce mec est un bon client à détournements.

----------


## Higgins

"Le Roi des Frappeurs '98 : La Fête de la Limace"  :^_^: 

***

Ah, il fallait bien que quelqu'un fasse la blague de "Deux Sexes" un jour ou l'autre!

***

Et Limace Métallique X, tout simplement! (c'est quoi leur délire aux japonais avec les limaces?)

----------


## dieubaca

Trop bon. Rien que le bandeau " Jeux pour Fenetres" me fait marrer.

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## Diwydiant

Un concours de créations idiotes ? Mais j'ai plein d'idées, moi.   ::o: 

J'aurai juste deux petites questions : quelle est la date de fin de concours, et où poste t'on, s'il vous plait ? 
Merci, bonne journée, et tutti quanti.

 ::):

----------


## Flad

Tu postes ici même ou sinon : 
là

Et la date précise je l 'attends aussi mais ça doit être aux alentours du 25 janvier.

----------


## Jikob

Ça me fait penser, il n'y avait pas déjà eu ce genre de concours ? Je me souviens d'un gagnant avec une jaquette Sim City pleine de têtes de Sim !  C'était fort d'ailleurs.

----------


## Diwydiant

:Cigare: 

Je suis rentré du boulot, maintenant, on ne rigole plus.

---------- Post added at 19h20 ---------- Previous post was at 17h30 ----------

Voici mes premières participations.

Premières d'une longue série ?

----------


## Cyth

> Ça me fait penser, il n'y avait pas déjà eu ce genre de concours ? Je me souviens d'un gagnant avec une jaquette Sim City pleine de têtes de Sim !  C'était fort d'ailleurs.


Sur ce concours fallait mélanger JV et films pour faire des affiches: http://www.canardpc.com/news-52989-_...roule_pas.html

----------


## Haraban

Contribution rapido pour la team extérieur :

----------


## Jikob

> Sur ce concours fallait mélanger JV et films pour faire des affiches: http://www.canardpc.com/news-52989-_...roule_pas.html


Voilà merci !
C'était classe.

----------


## LaunchDetected

Territoires limitrophes 2. 

Des barres.

----------


## Quizzman



----------


## Flad

Je m'auto-quote parce que j'y ai passé du temps (fais sous GIMP que j'ai appris à maitriser au fur et  mesure du concours) : 




> Et voici le moment tant attendu, parce qu'une jaquette c'est autant par devant que par derrière (et même sur le côté) : 
> 
> 
> 
> (l'originale dispo ici)

----------


## Lightfox

Voici ma modeste contribution à ce fabuleux concours ! Ça manque de traduction digne de ce nom pour quelques textes, mais le principal est là (et j'aurai probablement pas le temps de faire plus d'ici la fin du concours).  ::lol:: 



Y a pas à dire, sont longs ces titres en français.  ::ninja:: 
Ah, et l'original est par ici.

----------


## viruz71

Ma petite participation au concours  ::rolleyes::  :

Bon c'est pas vraiment une traduc en français masi je me suis bien éclaté !

----------


## Conan3D

(je mets les miens ici aussi au cas où :3)

----------


## Fredk

Ne sachant pas où placer les participations (même en retard)...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Voila fin du concours.

----------


## Diwydiant

Bon courage aux valeureux membres du jury pour débattre de tout ça    ::P:

----------


## LLLynnWoW

Too late, et il correspond bien à mes besoin. Pour la puissance, j'ai mes fixes.
__________________________________________________  ____________
Les housses souple ou coques iphone 5c rigide? Grande question !

----------


## ledialedia

Voici ma participation

housse galaxy note 3 coque samsung galaxy s4 mini

----------


## Aouanagaine

T'es sûr d'avoir tout bien lu ledialedia? Enfin je me moque mais c'est peut-être moi qui ai loupé qq chose, je sais pas.

----------


## Mephisto

Ouaip, t'as loupé ça.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Pour les inquiets et autres :

1 On va mettre les dernières photos sur le tumblr.
2 On va "délibérer" (mais chut surprise).
3 On va avoir plus d'un gagnant.

Voila voila, pas d'inquiétude.

Pour les autres montages , le topic des créations photos est toujours là.

----------


## Nono

> Ouaip, t'as loupé ça.


C'est quand même à côté de la plaque, non ?

----------


## Aouanagaine

Bon après c'est pas bien grave hein, l'important c'est de participer comme disait l'autre. Mes excuses ledialedia

edit : attends mais c'est toi Sahily?

----------


## ERISS

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/170...975e1fceab.jpg


Dommage tu as raté "°Lourdes", en bas à droite.

----------


## Diwydiant

A chaque fois que j'aperçois un nouveau message ici, je pense que les résultats du concours vont être annoncés    ::P:

----------


## S0da

> A chaque fois que j'aperçois un nouveau message ici, je pense que les résultats du concours vont être annoncés


 c'est vrai que c'est fourbe...  ::ninja::

----------


## Cyth

> A chaque fois que j'aperçois un nouveau message ici, je pense que les résultats du concours vont être annoncés


Tes ongles ont eu le temps de repousser depuis le concours précédent (tu les avait bien rongé quand même  ::ninja:: ) ?

----------


## Diwydiant

> Tes ongles ont eu le temps de repousser depuis le concours précédent (tu les avait bien rongé quand même ) ?


J'ai encore quelques pansements à l'auriculaire, mais ça va mieux, en effet    ::P:

----------


## MegABiloU

Résultats... ou pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Haraban

Pignouf  :tired:

----------


## Diwydiant

Je t'aimais bien, Bilou...

 :tired:

----------


## Diwydiant

A mon tour de vous donner une fausse joie.

 ::trollface:: 

 ::cry::

----------


## Haraban

Mais ça suffit à la fin  :Emo:  .

----------


## Flad

Stahp
plise
 :Emo:

----------


## Yuccaman

Ca se passe par ici.

----------


## Flad

Ce cercle vertueux  ::o: 
Magnifique
Magique
(pa)Trick et (véro)Nique

----------


## Yuccaman

::ninja::

----------


## S0da

j'ai cru voir les résultats du concours dans le dernier canard pc...









... ah non désolé

----------


## Diwydiant

Aaaaaah, de mon temps, on respectait le cœur des anciens.

----------


## Flad

> Mais ça suffit à la fin  .

----------


## rik01

On a de vrais génies de la pub ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Mais ça suffit à la fin  .

----------


## Flad

Pardon Diwy  ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

Entre les *Géants Verts™* qui jouent avec nos nerfs et toi qui en rajoute, je ne vais pas passer l'hiver...

 :Emo:

----------


## olaf

Y'a une date prévue pour les résultats ou pas?

----------


## Jikob

J'ai ouï des rumeurs prétendant : "_when it's done..._"

----------


## Diwydiant

Duck PC Forever.
 :Bave:

----------


## Flad

> Stahp
> plise

----------


## Diwydiant

Ce suspeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeens...

----------


## Flad

Ca en devient indécent !

----------


## Cyth

> Entre les *Géants Verts™* qui jouent avec nos nerfs et toi qui en rajoute, je ne vais pas passer l'hiver...


C'est pour limiter le nombre de vainqueurs potentiels, ça leur permet de faire des économies  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Diwydiant

:Emo:

----------


## S0da

Bon, c'est pas tout ça mais j'ai rendez-vous (et pi j'préfère les comptes ronds...) :^_^: 


*part en courant...

----------


## Flad

>

----------


## Diwydiant

> Envoyé par Diwydiant


 :Emo:

----------


## Diwydiant

Alors que le monde est en train de sombrer, *Canard PC* et les *Géants Verts* ont décidé de tenter le tout pour le tout, et ont lancé un concours de traductions de jaquettes de jeux.

Les candidats se sont déplacés en masse, et ont redoublé d'efforts et de créativité.

Dans un déluge d'humour et de talent, les canards se sont surpassés, et attendent, fébriles, les résultats du tirage au sort.

Ceux-ci auront-ils lieux ce week-end ? La tension est à son comble.

----------


## Flad

> Envoyé par Fladnag


 :Emo:

----------


## Diwydiant

::cry::

----------


## Kahairbay

> 


 :Emo:

----------


## Higgins

:Bave:

----------


## S0da

bah mince, qu'est-ce que tu fais là-bas Fladnag ???

ah j'oubliais...



> Envoyé par  Kahairbay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Diwydiant


  :tired:

----------


## Dragati

> Envoyé par Higgins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Kahairbay
> 
> ...


 ::wacko::

----------


## MegABiloU

Les résultats ICI

----------


## Yuccaman

Si c'est un rick roll je modocloche.

----------


## Haraban

C'est un concours organisé par Zero Point Soft en fait  :tired:  ...

----------


## Diwydiant

> Les résultats ICI


Et devinez qui s'est fait prendre ? 
 ::|: 

 :Emo:

----------


## Kahairbay

Le tumblr est pas encore à jour.
T'es pas prêt d'avoir les résultats

----------


## Cyth



----------


## Diwydiant

Aurons-nous une révélation pour la Saint Valentin ?

Qui sait...

Qui sait.

----------


## Flad

Arrêtez de jouer avec mon pti cœur fragile, je vais être obliger d'ouvrir le topic éponyme sinon  :Emo:

----------


## Diwydiant

::trollface::

----------


## Flad



----------


## Diwydiant



----------


## S0da

bon allez, ne pleurez pas les enfants, tout le monde a gagné...  :;):  

le droit de participer aux prochains concours ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flad

::trollface::

----------


## Diwydiant



----------


## Kahairbay

soon

----------


## SeanRon



----------


## Diwydiant

J'ai gagné ?

 ::lol::

----------


## Flad

> J'ai gagné ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img132/1295/5q62.gif


Toi aussi ?
Dansons tous les 2 alors, attends je met ma perruque :

----------


## Diwydiant

Wub wub wub

----------


## Flad



----------


## Diwydiant

::zzz::

----------


## sissi

C'est Casque qui a gagné. ::trollface:: 

Sinon, vous pouvez continuer à participer au thread des créations juste pour le fnu.  :Cigare:

----------


## Haraban

On ne participe pas pour le fnu mais pour l'argent, la gloire ou les femmes.

----------


## Flad

> On ne participe pas pour le fnu mais pour l'argent, la gloire ou ET les femmes.


Fixed ^^

----------


## Diwydiant

Au départ : 

Un nouveau concours, whouhouuuuuuuuuu !!!!




Puis :

Les résultats devraient tomber sous peu...




Maintenant :

Un concours ? Quel concours ?




Demain :

Concooooooooooooooours...

----------


## olaf

Quelqu'un a osé réveiller un géant vert?

Histoire d'avoir l'ombre d'une once de morceau de probabilité sur la possibilité d'avoir un jour les résultats?

----------


## Yuccaman

> Quelqu'un a osé réveiller un géant vert?
> 
> Histoire d'avoir l'ombre d'une once de morceau de probabilité sur la possibilité d'avoir un jour les résultats?


Les gagnants de l'abonnements pour les mois de janvier-février-mars seront connus au mois d'avril.

Brillant.

----------


## Diwydiant

:Emo:

----------


## Flad

J'en peux plus  ::'(: 
Je vais craquer  ::'(: 
Je vous préviens : je vais tuer un chaton !

----------


## Diwydiant

:Bave:

----------


## olaf

les resultats ici, hélas.

Bravo aux gagnants quand même.

----------


## Flad

Féloches aux gagnants !

----------


## Cyth

::lol::

----------


## Anonyme2452

> 


Double  ::lol::

----------


## Diwydiant

Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiince...

 ::cry:: 

Viens, Fladnag, on va énucléer des chatons ensemble avec un canif rouillé.
 :Emo: 

Bravo aux gagnants, en tout cas    ::):

----------


## Flad

> Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiince...
> 
> 
> 
> Viens, Fladnag, on va énucléer des chatons ensemble avec un canif rouillé.
> 
> 
> Bravo aux gagnants, en tout cas


J'ai pris de l'avance, j'ai ramssé tous les chats du quartier avec le fourgon, je t'attends pour la suite  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Double


Bien joué amigo  ::):

----------


## Anonyme2452

C'est le début de la gloire !

----------

